# EMA - Torre de Moncorvo IM



## Mário Barros (8 Abr 2011 às 12:39)

Aqui ficam umas fotos da EMA de Moncorvo.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Desconhecia por completo isto nem sei onde seria.

*12.10.1865* – Criação do posto meteorológico de Torre de Moncorvo, um dos primeiros que se criaram em Portugal.

http://lelodemoncorvo.blogspot.com/2011/10/nordeste-transmontano-efemerides-1210.html


----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2011 às 22:50)

Boa descoberta Mário! 

Por aquilo que me é dado a perceber, a EMA fica bem fora da vila e bem mais alto, correcto?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 22:58)

Z13 disse:


> Boa descoberta Mário!
> 
> Por aquilo que me é dado a perceber, a EMA fica bem fora da vila e bem mais alto, correcto?



Sim, fica cerca de 100/150m mais alta e fica bem fora da vila sim, cerca de 2 km.


----------

